# Boat Raffle - Matagorda Bay CCA



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Drawing on June 27th, 2019

Matagorda Bays CCA Boat Raffle

Itâ€™s that time of year again!!!

The Matagorda Bays CCA Chapter puts out the best raffle boat in the State of Texas! And they went all out again this year!

25â€™ Haynie Magnum w/ 300 HP Suzuki

K-Top

Power Pole

Tickets and ticket bundles are for sale as listed below:

$20 for 1

$100 for 6

$300 for 20

The boat can be seen in person in El Campo at Prasekâ€™s Family Smokehouse on Hwy. 59

Please PM, call, or text Chris for more information: 979-six3seven-65zero8










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Contact # Correction:

979-two5seven-6fivezero8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

